# Got me some ity bity chickens for leftovers!



## secuono (Jul 6, 2017)

Black is a Serama mix. She has 4 mix chicks, may or may not be hers.
Then two lavender old english banty hens. One laid an egg in the car. 
They'll get names soon.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 7, 2017)

Cute!


----------



## secuono (Jul 7, 2017)

I PMed a mod, hopefully they can fix the title....


----------



## secuono (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## promiseacres (Jul 7, 2017)

secuono said:


> I PMed a mod, hopefully they can fix the title....


  but it caught my attention  I kind of like your new chuckles!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 7, 2017)

you can edit your own title


----------



## secuono (Jul 9, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> you can edit your own title



Didn't know that. Other forums don't allow it. 
Thanks.


----------



## secuono (Jul 9, 2017)

New chickies don't know what pellets are, should of remembered to ask. But they know what it us when wet.
They know what scratch is, so added some to noodles and they eventually decided noodles were edible.
The babies are tiny, so I don't feel safe letting them roam any yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 9, 2017)

secuono said:


> Didn't know that. Other forums don't allow it.
> Thanks.


There is a little button at the top right above where the first ppost on the page is- if it is your thread it says thread tools- click on edit title- then edit


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 9, 2017)

I laughed when I saw the title, thought to myself with itty bitty chickens there won't be any left overs. they are cute tho.  I use to have old English bantams and just loved then.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (Jul 10, 2017)

Adorable little ones. How many chooks you got?


----------



## Bruce (Jul 11, 2017)

I think your hen is just a little too eager to become soup!


----------



## LocoYokel (Jul 11, 2017)

Fantastic pics - that hen in the red pot...


----------



## secuono (Jul 11, 2017)

They're pets, maybe I worded it too weirdly, my bad.


----------



## secuono (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## goatgurl (Jul 11, 2017)

nahhh never really thought you were going to eat them.  are those tiny eggs cute or what.  just the right size for pickled eggs.


----------



## secuono (Jul 12, 2017)

Dark chick gave me a scare today! Couldn't find it for a bit, then it moved by the dirt into green and I saw it, lol!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah those little ones can hide REALLY well. Doesn't take much height in the grass to lose them either.


----------



## secuono (Jul 25, 2017)

Little peepers are growing!


----------



## secuono (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## LocoYokel (Oct 9, 2017)

They are beautiful birds! I love the "wild" colors on the 4th from left.


----------



## secuono (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## secuono (Oct 21, 2017)

Decided to call the lavender OEGB hens Razberry & Bluberry.


----------



## secuono (Oct 26, 2017)

Momma hen decided it was time to hatch a new batch of eggs. =/
It's nearing winter, so took the eggs away. She's gotta wait until spring!


----------



## Bruce (Oct 27, 2017)

Do you have a broody buster box?


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2017)

She stopped being brood the day after I pulled the eggs.


----------



## secuono (Feb 19, 2018)

That baby chick is now sitting on 6 eggs!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 20, 2018)

She's TINY!


----------

